# Bandy Bandys



## Mitch.11 (Oct 24, 2018)

A couple Bandy Bandys I've been lucky enough across lately with the passing of a storm. These guys were all from the hinterland region of the Gold Coast, SEQ.






















https://southeastsnakecatcher.com.au/bandy-bandy-snake/
https://southeastsnakecatcher.com.au/gold-coast-snake-catcher/


----------



## Harry89 (Oct 24, 2018)

I didn't realise these guys were in the area, they are very beautiful! Thanks for the awareness post mate, super cool!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 24, 2018)

Tried to fix your img tags, seems I had the same issue you did.


----------



## GBWhite (Oct 24, 2018)

Beautiful snakes & pretty common around where I live. Here's one in full display.



And so are Stephen's Bandeds.


----------

